

Take Me Cooler: Enter a desired temp - we'll tell you where to go to get cool - jawns
http://pressbin.com/takemecooler

======
glimcat
I tried a few zips around the country. All it ever did was tell me to go to
San Francisco. Is there something more I'm supposed to be seeing here?

------
AndrewO
I put in a zipcode and it just took me to the same page I was on. Pretty page,
but it didn't seem to do anything.

